
9 reasons you should be using PyCharm - Perados
https://blog.michaelckennedy.net/2015/11/19/9-reasons-you-should-be-using-pycharm/
======
hprotagonist
Jetbrains is a lovely company.

PyCharm is a nice IDE.

ReSharper is _required_ if you want to be on the .NET stack and not go insane.

They hand out open-source and academic research licenses under very reasonable
conditions.

What's not to love?

------
Grue3
Or you can use Emacs for free. Subscription based pricing model is a joke.

~~~
Veratyr
It's not entirely subscription based. They have a "Perpetual Fallback License"
for anyone who subscribes for more than a year ($89):
[https://sales.jetbrains.com/hc/en-
gb/articles/207240845-What...](https://sales.jetbrains.com/hc/en-
gb/articles/207240845-What-is-perpetual-fallback-license-)

So you could say that you're "buying" the current version of the software as
long as you buy yearly or subscribe for a year, they just don't say it that
way.

~~~
guitarbill
Thanks for pointing this out, wasn't clear to me when I skimmed over the
pricing. However, that page is also inaccurate as they've changed the
versioning from v$X to $YYYY.$M [0]. I can't seem to figure out how long the
"Perpetual Fallback License" will last without buying it and looking at my
"account".

All in all, it's really confusing :/

[0] [https://blog.jetbrains.com/blog/2016/03/09/jetbrains-
toolbox...](https://blog.jetbrains.com/blog/2016/03/09/jetbrains-toolbox-
release-and-versioning-changes/)

------
wittekm
I'd just like to give a shout-out to Jetbrains for being really responsive on
their bug tracker! I've reported a couple bugs about PEP 484 type comments and
they've acknowledged or fixed them usually within a week.

------
j2kun
For in-editor git commands, I use vim-gitgutter. It's seriously cleaned up my
commit history by letting me stage individual hunks of code, while still
letting me implement changes in a stream-of-consciousness order.

[https://github.com/airblade/vim-gitgutter](https://github.com/airblade/vim-
gitgutter)

------
teilo
The remote support is the real gem. Integrated remote debugger. Completion
even works for code running on a remote instance (e.g., via Vagrant).

------
TheAuditor
I can get most of that done with vim and the shell is just a ctrl-z away.

Not to mention every languge eer made would work fine with it.

~~~
Ao7bei3s
I've used vim all the time for a decade and PyCharm on and off for a few
years. No, you can't. Every one of the features mentioned in the article is
just so far ahead of what vim's equivalent has to offer, if there even is one.

No, regex based search/replace doesn't count as refactoring support. Vims
omnicompletion is a joke. It also doesn't handle multi-language files (e.g.
SQL like in the article) at all. And Vim is limited by its strictly monospace
UI without good overlay support. The integrated debugger is so much nicer to
use than raw pdb, and WinPDB sucks for navigation. And there are _so_ many
time-saving little features, like the auto-import quickfix.

And it takes a lot of work to get even half-baked versions of all the features
in vim, because you have to get every one individually.

IntelliJ with Python plugin (instead of standalone PyCharm) has support for
all very many, and certainly all popular, languages. And it's not like in Vim-
land, where "support" mostly means "syntax highlighting and that's it".

Vim is an awesome text editor though.

~~~
carsongross
There is a vim plugin for pycharm, rubymine, intellij and friends:

[https://plugins.jetbrains.com/plugin/164?pr=idea](https://plugins.jetbrains.com/plugin/164?pr=idea)

I use it on and off, when I miss vi, in order to remember why I don't use vi
anymore.

------
dozzie
Reason one: I write in half a dozen of languages, and PyCharm supports but one
of them. Yes, totally.

~~~
Chyzwar
Nope, you can install any language support. You can have the same support for
Java as Intellij.

~~~
dozzie
> Nope, you can install any language support.

OK. Show me support for OCaml, Rust, Erlang, shell, make, or CFEngine.
Granted, I only write in half of these, but I'm not that far away from the
rest.

~~~
xtanx
rust: [https://github.com/intellij-rust/intellij-
rust](https://github.com/intellij-rust/intellij-rust)

erlang:
[https://plugins.jetbrains.com/plugin/7083?pr=idea](https://plugins.jetbrains.com/plugin/7083?pr=idea)

bash:
[https://plugins.jetbrains.com/plugin/4230?pr=idea](https://plugins.jetbrains.com/plugin/4230?pr=idea)

~~~
dozzie
What about the rest?

And Erlang plugin doesn't seem to give much that would suit Erlang development
(syntax highlighting and identifier completion is not much, I would still need
to go to command line for about every operation).

~~~
brianwawok
Guess the .1% of programmers who write Erlang aren't the target market?

~~~
dozzie
Of course they are not. But why then am I _supposed_ to be using PyCharm, as
the title says?

------
sunstone
I'm quite happy with geany, which is free and oss.

------
bobosha
how about vs code? I am a recent convert and loving it.

